# cherry shrimps



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i feed my cherry shrimps with live microworms.
thanks
dp


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They do better on a diet of plant proteins, with only additional small or occasional supplements of meat proteins.


----------

